# $ 2.00 Antique Horror Portraits



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

You really got these from Dollar Tree for $2? That's AMAZING! I was just looking for these types of pictures and the prices I saw were crazy.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Gotta find me a Dollar Tree.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

colmmoo said:


> You really got these from Dollar Tree for $2? That's AMAZING! I was just looking for these types of pictures and the prices I saw were crazy.



Yes, that would be amazing for the pictures. *It's just the frames that were $1 each.* Click the link to the picture site for the prices of those. 

Nice job on matching the frames to the pics. Looks like they were meant for each other.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

You got them at Dollar Tree recently? Sorry, I'm just so surprised that they would sell those cool pics. = )


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I'ts homemade.... easy and cheap

I copy all pictures and put and the frame...


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

My girlfriend did the same thing last year and they turned out great. So good, that we never took them down (the cable guy must think we're nuts). I'm sure everyone will appreciate you sharing this idea.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

great job! I love those creative dollar tree projects!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Idea ! 

One of my projects was to make a photo album using the pictures from websites displaying the haunted portrait pictures. 










These look even better framed ... Nice job !!


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

What size are the frames? They look fantastic!


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

liuoliveira said:


> I'ts homemade.... easy and cheap
> 
> I copy all pictures and put and the frame...


What is a example dimensions you went on the pictures? It seems like blowing up the examples would become to pixelated. Assuming that is what you did?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Just use 8 by 10 frames and print the picture as an * by 10 as well. It will look great.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! Being that my printer is out of ink, I will probably just run down to Kinkos. Cant wait to see the looks I get!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

great site, and great job on the portraits. Verrry creeeepyyyy!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I love cheap but cool.....great job!

MsM


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, those portraits look amazing! The little girl is by far the scariest. Cool site...


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I love save my money...for big props....Another easy and cheap decoration..Book and old patio furniture...Make over.

Exempl...


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks all...


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Very cool !


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

You are amazing! I love everything you've done, but when you can make something for under $5 I think it's an extra bonus. Next time I'm at Dollar Tree (as if that store isn't addicting enough) I'm sure I'll be picking up some frames.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks I saved some of those!They may make a good peppers ghost illusion one day.


----------



## jodi franco (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow...how cool is THAT!!!!!


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

liuoliveira said:


> I'ts homemade.... easy and cheap
> 
> I copy all pictures and put and the frame...


Hi Liuoliverira, thanks for the pics site. I went to the Dollar Tree last Saturday and discovered the whole section of frames for a $1 and just went crazy.
I agree, it is a very inexpensive and wonderful way to decorate for Halloween.
I just love finding new pics. I think there should be a thread for all the great sites for pics. Just a thought. hehehehhe


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Herman Secret said:


> Great Idea !
> 
> One of my projects was to make a photo album using the pictures from websites displaying the haunted portrait pictures.
> 
> ...


Hello Herman, I just loved your photo album pic, did I miss something? I didn't see any site info for your pictures or am I just being greedy?


----------

